# where can i buy a dewalt 788 please



## keithblakey

hello everyone
i am new to the forum and to scrollsawing i would welcome anyones advice on where to buy a dewalt 788 i have a dremmel scrollstation which is great but the top arm doesnt lift to make piercing work easy as i where a neck brace due to illness i cant bend to see under the work im doing im told the dewalt top arm lifts but i cant seem to be able to buy one anywhere if anyones interested i have a diamond for sale the one with a stainless steel top the reason i am selling is its just to big for my shed i would be very gratefull for your help cheers for now keith


----------



## Gill

Hi Keith

It's nice to have you with us  .

The DW788 is a lovely saw but one of the big problems with it is that the upper arm _doesn't_ lift freely out of the way when the blade is released! In America, an arm lift is often purchased by DW owners as a useful accessory.

Rather than buy a completely new saw, why not contact Jim Dandy or Frank Pozsgai and see if a similar accessory is available for your Dremmel? However, if you're in the market for a new saw anyway, I believe the Axminster AWFS 18 upper arm lifts freely when the blade is released; the Hegner 2's certainly does. No doubt users of other saws will chime in and tell you if their saws also do this  .

Gill


----------



## StevieB

I was under the impression that the DW788 was not retailed in the UK? Is there now a UK supplier then?

Steve.


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Keith

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Gill

You're right, Steve; the DW788 is not retailed in the UK but you can sometimes pick up secondhand saws.

Gill


----------



## keithblakey

hello again
thanks gill those sites are great i saw the arm lift that would be ideal for me i have emailed the guys hope fully i will be able to fit one on my machine i think i would like a dewalt as a second machine just in case one breaks if there is no retailer in the uk do you no of any one in the US or other countries who will import one please 
neil thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gill

Hi Keith

I'm sorry, I don't know of an import source for the DW788  . Perhaps an American vendor might be prepared to post one out to you; however, the absence of DeWalt support in the UK would make it a rather risky business if a need for maintenance work arose. I know you're familiar with the American scroll saw forums and if you search over there you'll find reports that the standard of production has declined since DeWalt transferred production from Canada to the far east. The big problem appears to be in getting a square table, which isn't the end of the world because you can easily make a perspex sub-table, but it's something to be aware of.

I've actually got one of these saws myself. A local turner was selling up due to retirement and he had a lightly used machine which I picked up. It's a good saw but when it comes to piercing work I prefer my Hegner 2 because the Hegner's upper arm lifts out of the way when the blade clamps are released.

I'd be very interested to hear how your enquiries about an armlift pan out. My DW788 is very much a reserve machine so I haven't had a need to pursue the option of an armlift for it yet.

Gill


----------



## keithblakey

hello gill
thanks again for taking the time to respond i have decided to give the dewalt a miss if you could i would like your advice on the hegner range i have the chance to buy a hegner ms2 variable speed with a lot of extras for 250 pounds do you think the hegner machine is worth looking at as it is in mint condition i looked on the website and to buy it new it was pounds short of 500 pounds thanks for now ps if anyone wants to chip in i would welcome their advice cheers keith


----------



## StevieB

In the UK Hegners are considered the Rolls Royce of scrollsaws. Some people argue you are paying for the brand name and that clones such as the Axminster AWFS18 are better value but I have never heard of a Hegner owner complaining about their machine to be honest. I dont think you will be disappointed with it!

Steve.


----------



## Gill

Hi Keith

I agree with Steve. Hegners are lovely saws to use and Hegner UK offers a first rate support service. If you can get a lightly used Hegner 2 with variable speed for £250, I think you're probably getting a very good deal, especially if it's the latest model.

You can buy a quick release blade clamp for about £13 from Hegner (it's on the website). If your saw doesn't have one, it would be worth acquiring.

Gill


----------



## alanjm

Hi Keith
I'm another scroller who has got a Hegner and will quietly praise its virtues if prodded. I also have a dewalt which I acquired at a car boot for a £10, it is one of their older models. I would say that your chance of a Hegner at £250 would seem like a good buy
Alanjm


----------



## keithblakey

hello everyone
thank you everyone for your advice i contacted the person who is selling the machine it has lots of blade clamps a peircing clamp set blades hold down gaurd and lots of other bits i am going to go for it i,ll let you all know how i get on thanks again everyone
does anyone know of a good video or dvd they could recommend for advanced scrolling or any good sites who supply them with being new to this i have bought loads of books but i would rather see in person how it is done i borrowed a video by rick longabaugh of the berrybasket it was superb but i had to give it back i emailed the berybasket but the sites getting an upgrade at the moment i dont know if anyone of you has seen the collapsible basket made by this guy they are great i have just bought a couple of their cds they are so simple to use you just put the in choose what you want print out and cut if anyone wants to know anymore info i will help all i can cheers for now keith


----------



## Gill

There are some good videos on these websites:

http://www.scrollsaws.com/ 
http://www.scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/

You can get free flash video capture add ons for some internet browsers and download these videos to your computer.

When you acquire your new saw, I suggest you remove the hold-down arm if it's attached. It'll just get in the way.

Gill


----------



## keithblakey

hello gill
thanks again for your help for those links i,ll get my sons to help me to download some video footage and stuff as you can see i,m not computer minded i have just been to the other forum thinking it was this one and found your message so thank you for your help is there anyone who supplies videos or dvds in this country on scrolling ?cheers for now keith


----------



## peter12345

Hi
I have got a Dw788 but I have Heart Problems and have not been in my Workshop for about 2yrs and I got enough courage to go in there started work on a clock I was making when the scroll saw blow the inline 3amp fuse changed it few time still blow only when I turned it on from the power switch not the machine so if my poor old mate was still here he would have fixed it. so I took it to shop after I striped it down so all they had to do was check the motor out because I could not get the grommet out where the wire come out. any they said the motor is fine you will proberly need a pcb board and a new switch so I said ok and took the saw home and I sat there for a min so I tried 1 more Fuse plugged it in and it started to smoke turned it of took it straight out of the workshop after the shock I looked at the wires and they put them on the wrong way so that is that.
I have found a company called Tool Parts in Canada they Do send to UK All the Parts come to $140 Dollars = £80 in/Postage I do need Another Dw788 so if anybody want's mine for spears for a good drink Let me know it can be fixed with Good Elec wiring Knowledge they can fix it all the cams are good Table Reasonable.
But Please I do Need one A.S.P a Used one or New .


----------



## Chippygeoff

Many years ago you could buy a 788 here in the UK. I bought one and the best saw I have ever used, much better than Hegners, I have one of those too. You can buy a 788 from America and have it shipped over here but I believe there is a slight problem with the power supply, ours is different from the Americans. Pete, I had the same problem as you, fuses kept blowing and a few years back I had to have the motor replaced. The secret was to use a surge protector, like they use on computers, since using one I have not had a problem. If you are still getting rid of the old one I would be interested as I need to replace the tension control.


----------



## peter12345

hi chippy
can I use a Transformer if I buy one from US.
also check out vid on youtube it is in four parts and he shows you how to strip it down 2014-12-04 DeWalt 788 Scroll Saw Service (part 1 of 4) 
Thank you 
Peter


----------



## Alexam

haven't seen it http://stevedgood.com/community/index.php?topic=19280.0


----------



## peter12345

Hi Chippy
I have Just found something very intresting on the dw788 I have taken it apart did you know there is a transformer inside behind the psb board 115v - 240v there is 2 red wire's for the 240v that goes to the fuse outlet only on the UK Type1 so you can convert to US or UK my Mate as checked it, and it has blowen on the 240v side that is why it keeps blowing the 3amp fuse he has not tried 115v yet keep you Posted if you are intested we will have to use another transformer to try This But just think if this is the case then this would help a lot scrollers in UK . if you would like to see the pictures I will Post them 
Peter


----------

